# Kanten in PhotoPaint



## smd (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem bei Corel PhotoPaint. Ich möchte einen Holzbalken mit einem Winkel oben versehen (oder nem Knick). Das Problem ist, die Grafiken (den horizontalen und den vertikalen Balken) aneinander anzugleichen. Das bekomm ich nicht hin. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man das macht ? Gibt es da irgentwelche Effekte oder sowas mit denen man das machen kann ?

Ich würd mich echt freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

ICQ: 140560145
E-Mail: soul-killer@gmx.net


----------



## Vitalis (19. Juli 2002)

Hm, ich versteh nicht genau, was Du machen willst. Schreib bitte noch ein wenig was dazu.


----------



## smd (19. Juli 2002)

*Hab die Lösung schon !*

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe ich weis jetzt wie ich es mach.


----------

